# Freezer full of meat! Lets see your recipes!



## narcolepticpug (Apr 16, 2016)

Ok so this is my garage freezer. The top shelf is hog meat. The bottom (deep red meat) is ram.  Lets see your recipes. Because i need to ether buy another freezer before bear, and deer season. Or i need to start doing alot of of cooking! id rather cook it!

Anyone got any good recipes?













IMG_0405.JPG



__ narcolepticpug
__ Apr 15, 2016


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 18, 2016)

Definitely do some pulled pork! Put some butt rub on a roast, maybe rub a little olive oil on first. Smoke about 5 hours at 220, pull and either put in crock pot with apple juice for another 5 hours or wrap in foil and fill with Apple juice and put back on smoker. I love it that way.


----------



## narcolepticpug (Apr 19, 2016)

joel11230 said:


> Definitely do some pulled pork! Put some butt rub on a roast, maybe rub a little olive oil on first. Smoke about 5 hours at 220, pull and either put in crock pot with apple juice for another 5 hours or wrap in foil and fill with Apple juice and put back on smoker. I love it that way.


thanks for the idea! might try it this weekend


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 19, 2016)

fire up that smoker rub the rub and cook away. Just look at the different forums and you will see all kinds of things to do with your meat supply.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 19, 2016)

Another suggestion for you is to look at Bear's step by step for some great ideals. Just go to search and put in Bear's step by step.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 19, 2016)

Get yourself a grinder and a stuffer and start making sausage.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 19, 2016)

Check out BDSkellies wild hog smokes. He did ribs this weekend and I almost had to drive to Dallas to have some they looked so good.

No idea about ram, never a big mutton/lamb eater. Mutton was tuff and stringy, lamb the bites were too small...LOL


----------

